# Open Championship



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

The British Open: 2013

Place: Muirfield

Victor: Unknown at this point in time

Shall we wager on who is going to walk away with this most coveted crown? 

It's incredibly difficult to presuppose a champion, especially with the level of talent roaming the fields this generation. As expected, the player who resides at the summit of the golfing world is the heavy favorite, with a few big names not too far behind. Will we see the end of a major drought, or will a new challenger arise and claim the crown? Only time shall tell.

I'm going to make four predictions, because I don't claim to be omniscient in the bit. :}

Tiger Woods, Jason Day, Rory and Luke. 

If someone else emerges as the victor, I shan't be surprised!

May the best club win, and if you lose, it's because you were underage and were not permitted to attend.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

My predictions are that Tiger misses the cut and Donald gets his breakthrough victory. 

It also wouldn't surprise me if Rose pulls off the Open/Open double.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

EricABQ said:


> It also wouldn't surprise me if Rose pulls off the Open/Open double.


That's a bold prediction! When was the last time that happened? 2000 Tiger???


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Yep. Tiger in 2000. It was such a great year for him, one that he may or may not replicate again.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Pyotr said:


> That's a bold prediction! When was the last time that happened? 2000 Tiger???


Yes, not one of my more sensible predictions. Just a hunch I guess.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Adam Scott* makes amends for last year's disaster, and wins the 142nd Open.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> *Adam Scott* makes amends for last year's disaster, and wins the 142nd Open.


Without the belly putter? Another bold prediction.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Don't know much about golf, but it's harder to predict than tennis, isn't it? Could be anyone wins it. Tiger doesn't seem capable of stringing four great rounds together where it matters and Rory is busy with his caddy-girl, Wozzi. So I'm going out on a limb here: I haven't a bleedin' clue who wins it! 

:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Pyotr said:


> Without the belly putter? Another bold prediction.


Belly broomstick is banned in 2016, thanks anyway. Hey, maybe instead of telling everyone how bold their predictions are, put up.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Kieran said:


> Don't know much about golf, but it's harder to predict than tennis, isn't it? Could be anyone wins it. Tiger doesn't seem capable of stringing four great rounds together where it matters and Rory is busy with his caddy-girl, Wozzi. So I'm going out on a limb here: I haven't a bleedin' clue who wins it!
> 
> :tiphat:


Some of this weeks odds, I like. 

Peter Senior, who is indeed a senior, 1,000/1.

Hyung-Sung Kim, 500/1.

DA Points, 300/1.

John Senden, 200/1.

Bo Van Pelt, 125/1.

Angel Cabrera, 100/1.

Bill Haas, 80/1.

Brenden Grace, 66/1.

Rickie Fowler, 40/1.

Sergio Garcia, 25/1.

Adam Scott, 20/1.

http://www.sbnation.com/golf/2013/7/16/4527766/british-open-2013-odds-tiger-woods


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Charl Adriaan Schwartzel. Currently ranked 14th in the world. Having a pretty good year. Did OK at Merion, came in 14th, but he blew up in the final round. Is due for another major victory.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I hope it's not Tiger - even when he does well he still goes around with a face like a smacked ****. Pity Trevino's no longer around - I'd love to see him irritate Tiger with his garrulousness if they were matched up.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Even though Mickelson won last week in Scotland, I'm not buying him as a threat. Phil will do something to remind us all that he is still Phil.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

There shouldn't be any weather excuses during the four championship rounds, though we can never discount the possibility of professional discourse. :lol:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2647778


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

And we are underway. 

And, is it just me, or does it seem like Jimenez is at the top of the leader board on the first day of this tournament every year?


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Is it too late to retract my Justin Rose and Luke Donald picks?


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

> Is it too late to retract my Justin Rose and Luke Donald picks?


It's not! :lol:

I think after tomorrow's round we'll start to get a feel for who could potentially win come Sunday. It's only fair to make any assessment then. Let's hope Zach continues to play like he did today!


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Only 7 holes in and he's already 6 under for the day. Shiv is playing solid golf. I wonder for how long he'll be able to keep up playing at such a high level? It sure is fun though!


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

TheProudSquire said:


> Only 7 holes in and he's already 6 under for the day. Shiv is playing solid golf. I wonder for how long he'll be able to keep up playing at such a high level?


Apparently not very long.

Also, it looks like Rory is a mess. I wonder if it is all a result of changing clubs or if he is already completely burned out.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Indeed. The greens were playing extremely fast, so his overall score, 3 under, is still solid.

I feel for Rory, he was not himself at all. He seemed lost out there. I want to say the clubs are the culprit behind his recent slump. I believe he still has a lot of golf left in him, he only need but trust himself and he should make a nice recovery.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*The course is playing fantastic*. Firm 'n fast, yellow, with spots of green, brown, silver, purple.

NO WHINGING ALLOWED, Phil Mickelson, Ian Poulter*, etc.

Good players on top. The pretenders from RD1 have pretty much faded. Should be a magnificent weekend. I'll guess anyone +4 or better has a chance at the claret (or Scotch, or Heineken or anything) jug.

Cut's currently +7, and it could go to +8. 

Charl had a hissy fit on Day 1 (violently-thrown and broken 6-iron...75), but brought it back today, 68. Adam Scott is hovering, also at +1.

Enjoying Angel Cabrera near the top.

Lindsey Vonn must be taking good care of Tiger. 

*Ian Poullter Fan:

http://www.golfbytourmiss.com/2013/07/ian-poulter-fan-wears-windmill-to-muirfield/


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

RD3 saw more green in the greens. Maybe the R&A took pity after RD2 whinging.  

The course's fairways still resembled airport runways. Charl knocked his drive onto the 15th green. 448 yards, to within six feet of the flagstick. He missed the eagle putt badly, and looked most displeased. Temper, that boy. 

Adam Scott is in a very nice position going into RD4, but not as nice as Englishman Lee Westwood, who surely will be knighted if he holds his lead to the end. What an astonishing career turnaround for Lee. Smiling when putting! :lol: 

Tiger Woods was not smiling when Lee & He shook hands at the conclusion of RD3. Maybe LV will perk him up tonight. All work and no play....


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2013)

Golf! don't make me laugh I usually come right on the 18th or not at all.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Did not see that one coming.:lol:

Grats to Phil, he played amazing golf. :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2013)

TheProudSquire said:


> Did not see that one coming.:lol:


You just have to keep your eyes open with me on the course


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Phil the Thrill, Champion Golfer of the Year. Crushed the field, birdieing four of the last six.

Tiger who? Nice to see Adam drop a bomb on him at 18. :lol:

ESPN--"Woods and Vonn slipped into the backseat of a waiting black Mercedes, and then they were gone."


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Before departing in his Merc, narcissist supremo had some things to say. Mostly the usual excuses and denials, and odd recognition of the winner's extraordinary play and victory. Tiger Woods, forever the jerk.

Transcript -

http://www.asapsports.com/show_interview.php?id=91197


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Golf's first three majors have been evenly split amongst the three major golf equipment manufacturers. Masters - Titleist, US Open- TaylorMade, The Open - Callaway. Who will it be at the PGA Championship in Rochester, NY?

I'll guess Phil the Thrill and Callaway. Yep, I've scrambled aboard the bandwagon for 2013's final biggie. 

The Open Winner's WITB:

http://www.golfwrx.com/93446/phil-mickelson-witb-2/


----------

